# Safety Vest



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It definitely helps. After my trainer got hurt I'd been the first one on the backs of many colts....And everytime I have a helmet and my security vest.

It's no replacement for confidence but it sure does help. The confidence will just have to return with a lot of baby steps.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I think, if nothing else, the vest would give you that added level of security to allow you to get back on a horse and start working through your fear. Sorry to hear about your accident. I can see why you would be reluctant to get back into riding. Baby steps and time will do wonders.


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

My instructor is being very rough on me- atleast I feel like she is. She said at my lesson yesterday that if I dont get over my fear and trot then there is nothing else she can do with me.. kind of depressing and hurtful.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Equi, From your description of your accident there is no surprise to hear that you are frightened. There is no instant magic pill which you can take.

If you were my daughter I'd send you along to meet with a clinical psychologist to discuss your accident and to explain how your brain is thinking - not the section you think with, but the section which controls your reflexes. The brain is questioning whether you are yet fit to ride mentally and physically.

The likelihood is that you are tensing up - which most horses will sense. You have to relearn how to relax in the saddle. That will take time. There are little ways you can help yourself like wiggling the toes and singing to yourself
but what is important that nothing further happens to you. The key is the horse. What you'll need is the very calm placid type to be found in a training school. What you don't need is a typically sensitive responsive privately owned horse which will pick up on your tension. 

What you also need is an experienced riding instructor who will lead you thru your route back to what you once were as a rider. The younger you are, the more determined you are, the better the chance that you will regain your riding skills. You should go back to basic training in a calm, quiet environment - an indoor arena is perfect. I found that a trusted companion riding a steady horse helped to encourage me to go forward, at the times I hesitated. 

You are not alone, horse riding is a dangerous sport Others who have suffered serious falls have recovered with time. Most eventually ride out alone again but perhaps not as boldly as once they did - it is up to you and your determination.

As for vests - yes protect your spine. But try to find a vest which does not impede your movement. If necessary have one tailored to measure.
Hat - very important - one with chin straps and a quality mark. Then of course gloves & riding boots.

Make a plan of progress - but leave yourself some flexabilty in the timing.
If you feel hesitant before a lesson then sit down, breathe again, have a cup of coffee and wait. If the horse is excited, then let some one else take some steam out of it. Horse riding is a sport not a test of survival.

Also, don't be frightened to talk of your fears but don't hide behind them. Learn to understand how your brain and body works. 

Keep fit in the areas that matter - lower back, stomach, under thighs, abdomen, calves. Take Pilates exercises and in addition to the classes do the key exercises at home. Get that stomach hard.

If you make it, then well done. If you give up for a week - then go back and try again at a lower level. Little and often works wonders.

Best of luck - sorry but you'll need the help and understanding of your friends.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Barry said it perfectly. I would only add emphasis on his words about baby steps - little and often work wonders. And you should acknowledge to yourself those little baby steps as often as you achieve them - you're trying to get back your moxie and that's the first big step! Hang in there!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My vest was a great investment, BUT you have to make sure the one you get is certified or else it will not offer much security. I have an Airowear that I like, and I know a lot of people that have Charles Owens, but they're a tad more expensive.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Equi - one other thing. Meet with a physio therapist in due course and check that your pelvis has regained its correct position. Your pelvis is very important in riding.

BG


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Equineluv26 said:


> My instructor is being very rough on me- atleast I feel like she is. She said at my lesson yesterday that if I dont get over my fear and trot then there is nothing else she can do with me.. kind of depressing and hurtful.


Well, she's right.

It seems more and more young people today come unglued when an adult lays the cold hard facts in front of them without the sugar coating.

You need to come to terms with your fears and either conquer them or give in and move on.


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

Midotl, I'd be willing to bet the OP isn't as old as you, and maybe that was her very first time falling. Ever. No adult training anyone riding, a 3 year old, a 32 year old they should not ever be so harsh. 
You try having a pelvic fracture..oh wait, no 2..


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im 26 and my current instructor is 27. Ive had others teach me that were younger then me. Ive been riding for two years.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The fact of the matter is this: only you can get over your fears. If you can't, then there isn't much your instructor (or anyone else for that matter) can do for you.

And maybe you needed to hear the unvarnished truth.

I've been riding for a grand total of a year. In that time I've had a sprained groin, sprained back and broken tailbone all from the same fall that left me unable to walk w/o a cane and crutches for three months, a separated shoulder three weeks ago, and I got buck off twice yesterday morning. And I still rode the same horse that threw me yesterday (after longeing the crap out of her) and did it again today.

So it's not like I don't know what it's like to be severely injured, have one's confidence busted, and yet overcome and keep going. And to top it off I'm almost twice as old as you, so I don't heal nearly as well.


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

_Response was over the top and unnecessary.

~Moderating team.
_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Equine, 

It may be that your instructor is just trying to push you through your fear barrier, and that she feels once you take the first steps, you'll be okay. Sometimes it works that way. 

However, if your reaction to being pushed that hard is to dig your heels in, maybe you need to work with another instructor for a while, at least until you get through the initial stages. 

There are instructors that specialize helping riders overcame this kind of fear, it might be time to seek one out. 

As far as the safety vest goes, yes, by all means, get a good one. They do protect you from certain types of injuries. My siblings bought me one after Christopher Reeve was paralyzed in a riding accident. The fact that Christophter Reever was wearing one when he was hurt, and it didn't prevent his particular mechanism of injury didn't matter. They wanted to do something to help me be safer. That's the point - good gear will make you safer, but nothing will make riding *safe*. You have to just take the precautions that make sense for your own risk/benefit analysis. 

And please ignore the unhelpful people whose advice amounts to "Suck it up, buttercup." Your injury was significant, and both your physical and psychological fears are real. The fact that you are back on the horse, trying to work through these things, is brave and commendable. Obviously you are highly motivated to get back to your old riding level. You just need to find the right combination of factors (gear, horse, instructor, time, reassurance) to help you get there. 

Good luck.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Response was unhelpful and unecessary. 

-Moderating team


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

maura said:


> There are instructors that specialize helping riders overcame this kind of fear, it might be time to seek one out.


Very much to the point! And IMHO every instructor should be able to approach people differently. I don't think "pushing" will do any good for some people.

BTW, I have a safety vest I prefer to wear when I jump. Even over tiny jumps we do. May be it looks funny, but I feel myself better approaching that fence and having that vest on.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had several other instructors send me students who couldn't get over injury based fears. One, who I am currently working with, had major injuries including head and shattered pelvis. The fear is real and can be debilitating. I have been really lucky to have been able to successfully help each one of them get over the gripping fear they had. 

It took time and a lot of patience. But, eventually, the rider does have to be willing to push through the barriers.

I use sport psychology I learned a long time ago. I had a coach who insisted all of his students work with his sport psychologist (at his expense, no less) to help us become more effective competitors. He used "visualization" techniques. In essence, we practiced PRETENDING that we were not afraid/tense/nervous. The practice was very serious. At certain points were were to pick a favorite competitor who we admired. We were to approach an obstacle/movement the way we thought that THEY would approach it and ride that way.

These techniques not only helped me be a more effective competitor, but have since helped all of my students, especially the ones sent to me for fear issues.

PRETEND NOT TO BE AFRAID. It works, with practice.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> PRETEND NOT TO BE AFRAID. It works, with practice.


Ever hear of quantum physics? In a nutshell, it's the reason Allison's phrase is correct. The theory is that simply by changing your thinking, you can actually alter your brain chemistry to be more positive "glass is half full" than "half empty" Fake it 'til you make it. While nudging is good and getting people unstuck, you'll get there when you're ready and not a moment sooner. 

Maybe try a few lessons with someone else or take a complete break from riding until the horsey bug bites you so badly, you get back on and ride like no tomorrow!


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

SO I have some good news. I have been in contact with a local equine psychology farm. She usually only uses her horses for therapy because she hasnt found anyone to come out and just ride. She has a indoor and outdoor and miles and miles of trail rides. I met with her today. She is "matching" me up with her most timid horse. I am going to just spend some time with him a few times and then ride. I hope if I don't have someone constantly telling me what I am doing wrong and I can ride at my own free will things will come back easier. All she asks is that I help groom and feed her horses...not buy the feed but just help her every once in awhile. She has a ton of saddles and is willing to let me use them as well.. Im so excited. Tidewater the horse I am bonding with is a older horse but is very calm and loving. I spent two hours with him today just walking and grooming.


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretend not to be afraid- I can remember when I was afraid but acted like I wasnt when I first started riding. I picked up and learned very quickly.. So I shall pretend again


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Equineluv26 said:


> Pretend not to be afraid- I can remember when I was afraid but acted like I wasnt when I first started riding. I picked up and learned very quickly.. So I shall pretend again



Good job! There's another saying, "Fake it until you make it!" -- it works!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Out of all the falls I've had (trust me, there's been...ahem..a few!) only 2 of them resulted in injury, pain and needing a recovery. Both those falls were the only ones where I didn't have a body protector on. 
I don't know everyone else's experiences but for me the case is closed. 
I wear a Champion Zip-air now, used to have a Charles Owen.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread is pretty much already summed up, but I just wanted to say good luck getting back into the swing of things and gaining your confidence again! Thankfully, I have never had that bad of a fall, but can only imagine how hard it may be to get back to where you were after such a severe ordeal.

I (knock on wood) rarely fall off, but I do think a vest is a good idea. I have only worn one when required at events, but it is definately a good idea. I have a Flex-Rider vest that I used once, but do not like the bulkiness of it so bought a Tipperary. It is definately MUCH less protection, compared to the Flex-Rider though, but I like the fit of the Tipperary better.... not as "boxie".


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

So I spoke with my psychologist...and she suggested I really need to sit back and think about some things. Details I never really did think about with the accident and such. I won't go into any details uness you really want to know but safety for myself is her number one concern and the fact of having a good certified instructor... so I have things to think about. Thanks for all your input I do really appreciate it!! Makes me feel better that I am not the only one dealing with this... I have been trying the fake it till you make it saying...


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Just ensure the vest you get fits well. When I only used mine xc it was fine. I tried to ride in it on a greeny but because I was sitting down and in this case back alot more found it got in the way. The extra drop over the tail bone meant I couldn't sit in the saddle properly. Fine for 2 point through xc though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey just wanted to say you're brave in the fact your getting back on a horse after such an accident, I fell off a horse once too, past out woke up with the skin missing from my back still have a huge scar. But I found a really understanding instructor and now own a mare that has brought my back confidence and two years later I enjoy riding as much or more than ever. 

I also use a tipperary riding vest, I don't remember the name of it, it is comfortable for me, but I spent lots of time trying on different ones figuring out sizing and which ones fit my shape, being flat chested helps too so super adjustable wasn't a problem. 

Try a bunch if you can, and pick one you like.

Courage is being scared and saddling up any way (for get the quote's owner).


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I think you have a lot of guts just for getting back on a horse after such a terrible acccident. I've been riding for 25 years, and I've never had a wreck like that. I hope you can find a supportive, experience instructor who will only put you on calm, experienced horses. 

Even though I'm an experienced rider, I'm thinking about getting a safety vest (I start colts, which is sometimes a little risky). Thanks to everyone here who has shared their thoughts. 

Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride racehorses for a living and I ride them out on the farm. None of the boys wear a safety vest, however I do. Not because im afraid of falling off but it gives me that little bit more confidence when I ride.

Even though a vest wont save you from falling off it helps as a more mental safety net (well for me anyway). I cant really describe it, but it works in more ways than one.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

A few suggestions that I hope might help you
- find someone to give you lessons on the lunge line - you can worry about you staying on the horse without having to control the horse
- find a martial arts studio and take lessons on break falls and rolling - you'll learn how to fall safely on nice mats, practice enough that it becomes muscle meomory so that when you fall off your body can react appropriately and your brain doesn't panic and shut down
-safety vest, helmet, heels and gloves so you feel protected


----------

